# Gold Severum



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Although not my greatest attempts at a Pic......I was happy enough with it to show it....

Let me know what ya think guys and gals...

Thanks

View attachment 187778


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

beautiful fish AK!

the shot would be even more spectacular if you could get the the fishes tail fanned out. but obviouly that takes alot of skill and patience. but it does make alot of difference.

still a great shot none the less


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Cheers Buddy-
I appreciate the input greatly-

More to come in the near future...


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

wow, that is a GOLD severum... very nice fish ak. usually when i see them they are a dingy yellow. nice pic as always man


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

joedizzlempls said:


> wow, that is a GOLD severum... very nice fish ak. usually when i see them they are a dingy yellow. nice pic as always man


Seafood mixes does a body good.....I hear ya on the dingy part as well.....Funny thing is as well-Mine is nothing special either-Just a random strain from LFS.......Nothing that would of or is considered "high" quality......Yet it looks better than most....

Thanks for the kind words Joe


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

Very good pic/fish man, I love severums alot but you dont see to many around these parts anymore. He has awesome color though


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

That's one beautiful cichlid and the pic isn't too shabby either.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Nice looking fish ak.
How big is it?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks guys....He is roughly 6 to 7 inch.....


----------

